# PAD Printing Inner labels?



## bahstonsox (Jan 22, 2008)

Was at the ISS show and there was a company selling a PAD printer and marketing it for inner label printing. 

Seems very cost effective and a quicker solution than transfer printing.

Anyone have experience with PAD printing your inner labels or know about this process?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If would have helped if you had mentioned the company so not sure if this is the same method. But here is a post https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t72985.html


----------



## bahstonsox (Jan 22, 2008)

splathead said:


> If would have helped if you had mentioned the company so not sure if this is the same method. But here is a post https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t72985.html


Thanks for the response but that thread has nothing to do with my question..and I didn't mention a company name because I am asking about the overall process of PAD printing on inner labels. 

We currently use transfers but saw this in action and wanted to know if anyone uses a PAD printer for doing their inner labels?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bahstonsox said:


> Thanks for the response but that thread has nothing to do with my question..and I didn't mention a company name because I am asking about the overall process of PAD printing on inner labels.
> 
> We currently use transfers but saw this in action and wanted to know if anyone uses a PAD printer for doing their inner labels?


Yes, we do.


----------

